# The scrap yard



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Went last week. Came out close to $4K richer.:smile:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice haul!

I’ll have to take a picture of our brass and copper pile. It’s the largest I’ve ever seen. Cast, galvi and heaters we drop off at our supply house. There’s an HVAC company right next to them and one of their guys scraps. I use to get around $12 per heater. About 5 years ago I decided to drop a heater off because the scrap yard was on the way home. IIRC I got something like $4.18.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Went last week. Came out close to $4K richer.:smile:





You lucky duck, I only got 240$ last time I went. Granted he deducted 40$ for an H-beam I got.


Usually I get like 350-500$ for 6 months of service work scrapping. I don't usually do demo work so it's one piece at a time for this poor guy. Been slim pickins lately. At least we're still installing more copper than we're taking out for the past couple years, should be good down the road.




.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I give all the scrap to my brother. Copper prices are way down so he’s holding on to it for a bit. His wife is starting to look at him a bit crazy with all the air conditioners piling up in the yard.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> Went last week. Came out close to $4K richer.:smile:


Over here, minus 37% that goes to the government as income tax so net profit would be 2280$.

Seriously do you have to declare that as a revenue where you are? I'm supposed to declare the 1.70$ when I bring in a water heater. I'm a bad boy by now declaring it.:sad2: However 4K in scrap...I'd make sure to pay a kid 50$ to put it under his name.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, $4,000.00! 

That's a nice little chunk of change.

I went a month ago and got $300.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Over here, minus 37% that goes to the government as income tax so net profit would be 2280$.
> 
> Seriously do you have to declare that as a revenue where you are? I'm supposed to declare the 1.70$ when I bring in a water heater. I'm a bad boy by now declaring it.:sad2: However 4K in scrap...I'd make sure to pay a kid 50$ to put it under his name.


In my area, if you use your business name you are supposed to claim it. If you use your personal name, you don’t unless you scrap more than $600/year and receive a 1099 from the scrap yard. They never send a 1099.

Edit: I’ve started donating my brass and copper to my master’s pile. It’d probably take me a year to build up enough to make it worth a drive, gas, time, and lunch to justify it. I’ll keep my time and space.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Edit: I’ve started donating my brass and copper to my master’s pile. It’d probably take me a year to build up enough to make it worth a drive, gas, time, and lunch to justify it. I’ll keep my time and space.





I check our garbage dumpster all the time because some azzholes throw copper and brass scrap in there :vs_mad:


What really ticks me off are the guys who throw garbage into a box from the supply house that still has one or two parts in it and throw it all out because they are too lazy to return the unused parts for credit :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


I found a 3" brass zone valve, like 20' of 1/2" OD copper cut offs, and a bunch of other smaller brass bits all in one day a couple weeks ago. Found a brand new 3/4" ball valve boiler drain last week. Ferncos, no-hubs, j hooks, milfords, 3/4" 90's, you name it. Some of our guys throw out so many brand new parts. *They're lucky the old man isn't as active as he used to be. If he found that stuff instead of me people may very well lose money off their bonus.*

.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I check our garbage dumpster all the time because some azzholes throw copper and brass scrap in there :vs_mad:
> 
> 
> What really ticks me off are the guys who throw garbage into a box from the supply house that still has one or two parts in it and throw it all out because they are too lazy to return the unused parts for credit :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:
> ...


I’ve did a bunch of work at one habit for humanity location when I was starting out. Can’t tell you how much business I got because of it!

They have a big metal dumpster for stuff they deem un sellable. Can’t tell you how much brass and copper I pulled from it, including three brand new Moen shower rough in valves.

Can’t tell you how much material and how many tools I bought from them for 25% of the sticker price.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve did a bunch of work at one habit for humanity location when I was starting out. Can’t tell you how much business I got because of it!
> 
> They have a big metal dumpster for stuff they deem un sellable. Can’t tell you how much brass and copper I pulled from it, including three brand new Moen shower rough in valves.
> 
> Can’t tell you how much material and how many tools I bought from them for 25% of the sticker price.





Dude, I schit you not, what a coincidence. I was like walking out of our local habitat thrift shop when you posted this. :surprise: I went in to get some butter knives because somehow we were down to 2, wtf?!


I also wanted to grab some NOS brass flush valves, I got two. I had seen them there like 6 months prior and recently a buddy asked me if I could get him a wall hung tank. I happen to have one in my shed, a very nice, pre-war, kohler, with a porcelain handle. He had a wall hung but the tank had a crack for years and finally started leaking so he put in a cheap toilet. Well now we're going to re-install the wall hung.


The bowl takes a flush elbow and not an offset pipe so I don't think it's older than the late 30's. The tank I got him is definitely older though.


They also had a bunch of unsold plumbing parts the local hardware store donated recently. I picked up some moen clips, a central diverter handle, a tank ball guide, the two flush valves, a cute little 1" stopper, and an a/s handle. Pretty good score I think.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Over here, minus 37% that goes to the government as income tax so net profit would be 2280$.
> 
> Seriously do you have to declare that as a revenue where you are? I'm supposed to declare the 1.70$ when I bring in a water heater. I'm a bad boy by now declaring it.:sad2: However 4K in scrap...I'd make sure to pay a kid 50$ to put it under his name.


the last time I went to the scrap yard I was john doe....and was paid in cash..that was a few years ago..but I dont think much has changed other than the prices going low....I have a mongo pile ready to go when the prices get back up...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the last time I went to the scrap yard I was john doe....and was paid in cash..that was a few years ago..but I dont think much has changed other than the prices going low....I have a mongo pile ready to go when the prices get back up...


Oh, 10 years or so ago people were breaking into vacant houses to steal copper and a/c units. Now you can’t scrap as John Doe anymore. Steel you get paid cash right away No mater the amount. If you have more than $65 (or something, less than $100 anyway) they either send you a check or deposit it in your bank if you want to give them your account info. Takes about a week to process.

They did this to deter crack heads who need their next high now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Oh, 10 years or so ago people were breaking into vacant houses to steal copper and a/c units. Now you can’t scrap as John Doe anymore. Steel you get paid cash right away No mater the amount. If you have more than $65 (or something, less than $100 anyway) they either send you a check or deposit it in your bank if you want to give them your account info. Takes about a week to process.
> 
> They did this to deter crack heads who need their next high now.


I will see the next time I scrape if they want ID...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Oh, 10 years or so ago people were breaking into vacant houses to steal copper and a/c units. Now you can’t scrap as John Doe anymore. Steel you get paid cash right away No mater the amount. If you have more than $65 (or something, less than $100 anyway) they either send you a check or deposit it in your bank if you want to give them your account info. Takes about a week to process.
> 
> They did this to deter crack heads who need their next high now.


I heard this story of this one guy, some sort of engineer, did woodworking as a hobby, whole shop, was pretty good at it. Methodical sort of guy. Well one day his house gets all the copper pipe ripped from his semi-finished basement. Copper hot, cold, re-circ, and a boiler piped in all copper with runs going to the baseboard in each room on it's own t-stat. Tons of copper.

Luckily he has good insurance and they pay to have it all replaced/repiped as it was. *Like three weeks later he gets burglarized a second time and it all gets ripped out again.:vs_mad:*

So this time he takes the insurance payout in cash and *repipes it all himself in pvc. *He figures this way it won't be worth stealing. Made tons of nice hangers from good plywood. Made all his cuts with a chop saw. Apparently it's as beautiful as pvc can be.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I heard this story of this one guy, some sort of engineer, did woodworking as a hobby, whole shop, was pretty good at it. Methodical sort of guy. Well one day his house gets all the copper pipe ripped from his semi-finished basement. Copper hot, cold, re-circ, and a boiler piped in all copper with runs going to the baseboard in each room on it's own t-stat. Tons of copper.
> 
> Luckily he has good insurance and they pay to have it all replaced/repiped as it was. *Like three weeks later he gets burglarized a second time and it all gets ripped out again.:vs_mad:*
> 
> ...


when I worked for a guy, we did row housing in the schitty part of queens and the copper kept getting ripped out, so we started spraying black gooy undercoating on all the copper and not another piece was taken, we also put pressure alarm matts in front of the boilers so they wouldnt be stolen, and then once a unit was sold, we installed the finish fixtures as the people were moving in..that lasted till one crew working there( I wasnt working there that day) some guy gets shot out front, and everyone refused to go back to do any more plumbing..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The first time I went to the scrap yard was in 1974. Since Chile was still in revolution and it was the major source of mined copper, the price was through the roof. IIRC, it was $1.05/lb. Doesn't sound too good until you convert that to 2020 dollars (456.43%), which is about $4.80/lb. I believe I received $2.80/lb last week.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Oh, 10 years or so ago people were breaking into vacant houses to steal copper and a/c units. Now you can’t scrap as John Doe anymore. Steel you get paid cash right away No mater the amount. If you have more than $65 (or something, less than $100 anyway) they either send you a check or deposit it in your bank if you want to give them your account info. Takes about a week to process.
> 
> They did this to deter crack heads who need their next high now.


They do the same here. If you have a plumbing or heat/air contractor license they will pay you on the spot though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

People in the MEP trades, by and large, get a pass


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the last time I went to the scrap yard I was john doe....and was paid in cash..that was a few years ago..but I dont think much has changed other than the prices going low....I have a mongo pile ready to go when the prices get back up...


Here, you have to provide your driver's licence to create an account. I guess so the government knows how much you make by bringing scrap in. You know because it's a revenue and you need to pay taxes.

My 6 month pile up is getting to be burdensome, gotta cut it all up and separate brass from copper, even a tiny steel screw and they won't take it.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> Here, you have to provide your driver's licence to create an account. I guess so the government knows how much you make by bringing scrap in. You know because it's a revenue and you need to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> My 6 month pile up is getting to be burdensome, gotta cut it all up and separate brass from copper, even a tiny steel screw and they won't take it.


Funny here they will take it however you give it to them but if its mixed they will value it all at the lowes rate and they will sort it out themselves.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Things are getting rough out there*

things must be getting real rough out there, 
I can throw a water heater down on the ground in my driveway by the dumpster and the dam thing is getting picked up in about 2 minutes on average..........

they are coming around like flies to crap right now.........

I had some crack head lady in a van today that could not open the doors to the van except the passenger side door and she insisted on getting that water heater into her van.......... nasty looking bitc/ too.. strong as a horse probably cause she was high on something too......

we watched her struggle for a few minutes and she actually lifted that water heater up into the passenger side of the van but could not manage pushing it any further.......
So then we finally had to help the dumb bitc/ load the dam thing....... claimed she needed the gas money for this junker van she was in.........

.I would have handed her a 5 dollar bill but 
I only had a 20 dollar bill on me so she was not gonna get that from me but somehow we pushed the thing into the van, lifted it up and shut the door ..... and it is now hanging out the side window and the dumbass drove off into the sunset..............:vs_laugh:

I decided to help her cause we have more to lose by being rude and telling her to get her skanky hillbilly ass off the property....My rule of thumb is to never piss off a addict on your property... they could set the place on fire or worse.

I think she was sweet on my brother-in law, and she probably would have done him for 10 bucks by the dumpster if he would have asked....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:. 


also here are some pics of the addicts needles that shoot up by our back door on occasion from a month ago..... 
I am sure they are friendly democrats just living their american dream 

Yes, I do pack a sig 365 9mm on me at all times while at our shop....
these subhuman things can ingest all kinds of drugs and just keep on living so I feel that 
lead is the only thing that can actually kill them.:devil3:



https://photos.app.goo.gl/QgzuM1Po6q4cxhiv7

https://photos.app.goo.gl/PeGDaMRxwoizPs2x8

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gNp2VVRjKiYD3zwK6


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark

And I thought I had it tough! Funny how an electrician van has a water heater sticking out the window! :vs_laugh:

How much do they get for a heater? Here the last one(60 gallon) was 2 dollars and 25 cents. It doesn't even pay gas to bring it there.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> @Master Mark
> 
> And I thought I had it tough! Funny how an electrician van has a water heater sticking out the window! :vs_laugh:
> 
> How much do they get for a heater? Here the last one(60 gallon) was 2 dollars and 25 cents. It doesn't even pay gas to bring it there.



I think a water heater is worth about 5 bucks, but she really wanted us to just give her some money and neither of us had change on us ..

That heater was laying in a salt brine pile too and was it covered with wet salt so she got that smeared all over the inside of her junker ......

I was not giving up a 20 just to get her to move on so.piss on her :vs_mad:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I think a water heater is worth about 5 bucks, but she really wanted us to just give her some money and neither of us had change on us ..
> 
> I was not giving up a 20 just to get her to move on so.piss on her :vs_mad:


Maybe put a sprinkler on a random timer in the corner where they shoot up, they'll go somewhere else. :sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> things must be getting real rough out there,
> I can throw a water heater down on the ground in my driveway by the dumpster and the dam thing is getting picked up in about 2 minutes on average..........
> 
> they are coming around like flies to crap right now.........
> ...





first..did you get sig to replace the defective parts on the 365?? if not youtube 365 issues..firing pin breaks and trigger spring or bar is defective and there is a 3rd item, its in the videos and when sent back to sig they replace 3 items, then the gun is reliable..otherwise DONT CARRY..






I did a boiler job about 15+ years ago and left the old boiler right at the garage door about 50 feet back from the road and a buddy was coming the next morning to pick it up, whe I got to the house in the morning it was gone , so I called my buddy to thank him and he said he didnt pick it up, so some scraper in the night took it and the homeowner had no clue, didnt hear a thing....they steal anything that isnt under lock and key and even then they cut the lock and chain and probably take that too...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally remembered to take some pictures of our pile.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Finally remembered to take some pictures of our pile.



I told my self after my last run that I wouldn't just throw everything into my 55 gallon drum. That everyday I would take a moment to sort the stuff I brought back that day. Well It ain't all in my drum, it's on a splattered cardboard box next to the drum lain::vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I told my self after my last run that I wouldn't just throw everything into my 55 gallon drum. That everyday I would take a moment to sort the stuff I brought back that day. Well It ain't all in my drum, it's on a splattered cardboard box next to the drum lain::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till I post a picture of this summer's pile! On second thought maybe not, too depressing to think the only time I have to clean up the garage and get rid of the copper scrap among all the other stuff in the way is in the evening and I'm way too tired. F-that I'm going for a ride now.

At least my first day without any calls in months so I was able to change all the rotors and pads on the van.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Finally remembered to take some pictures of our pile.


This looks like my pile, I save it until late November, Then turn it in, just in time for an xmas family vacation or Really nice Xmas for the family..


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

In the years past,
I’d save my scrap for when times were tough, then turn it in to pay the bills or what ever.... 
this has now turned to 
“Scrap Month (Nov)”
It’s Now the plumbing Gods giving me My Xmas bonus!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I've never paid attention to scrap prices, so have no idea what's high or low. All I know is that it is all free money, so I am happy with whatever it brings. Mostly I keep only #1 and #2 copper, what they call "plumber's mix" here, things that can fit or be cut up to fit in 5 gallon buckets. Water heaters and other big stuff I leave at the shop for our scrap guy, not worth cluttering up my yard for. I have designated only so much space for my scrap buckets, and that fills up in about 6 months. Last time was about $400, and I was overjoyed. Going tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I know an elderly lady whose camp was broken into a few years back and they cut out all the copper. I advised her to replace with pex, but her son knew better and said that copper is "better" than pex, so she went with his advice. Next winter it happened again.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> you really have to be a fuc/ing moron to separate the brass from the copper
> and all the pot metals from the brass,,,,ect ect for a whole day just to get another
> 10 bucks out of the whole load......


So I spent a few hours here and there plus most of the day yesterday separating all the stuff I accumulated for the last year. Probably spent 10-13 hours, I was getting pissed at all the work needed to take faucets apart and cutting most of the stuff up, cutting relief valves in half to remove the springs, removing handles from valves, etc. It's way tougher and takes way longer to cut this service plumbing junk compared to commercial pipes.. Midway through I thought to myself this might be the last time I save copper and brass, I couldn't open my tool chest drawers the pile was getting like a hay pile, I pushed through and brought it in.

The scrap yard told me if I brought everything unseparated it would be 50 cents to a dollar per pound. I'm glad it cleared some space in the garage and it made a nice paycheck. The reason I may keep on doing this is that I know winter is real slow and calls already dropped dramatically I can take the time to do it. If I worked year round then I'd stop and just throw it out in the customer's trash.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> So I spent a few hours here and there plus most of the day yesterday separating all the stuff I accumulated for the last year. Probably spent 10-13 hours, I was getting pissed at all the work needed to take faucets apart and cutting most of the stuff up, cutting relief valves in half to remove the springs, removing handles from valves, etc. It's way tougher and takes way longer to cut this service plumbing junk compared to commercial pipes.. Midway through I thought to myself this might be the last time I save copper and brass, I couldn't open my tool chest drawers the pile was getting like a hay pile, I pushed through and brought it in.
> 
> The scrap yard told me if I brought everything unseparated it would be 50 cents to a dollar per pound. I'm glad it cleared some space in the garage and it made a nice paycheck. The reason I may keep on doing this is that I know winter is real slow and calls already dropped dramatically I can take the time to do it. If I worked year round then I'd stop and just throw it out in the customer's trash.
> 
> ...


What’s the ”paid with cash”?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> What’s the ”paid with cash”?





OpenSights said:


> What’s the ”paid with cash”?


The guy inside or the woman on the scale hands you the change and you have to go to a concrete bunker to scan the receipt and the atm hands you the bills. Today the atm was out of order and I was handed a wad of small bills.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the scrap yard I use separates it all as I unload the truck, they pull up about 5 large carts and sort it all out, at the end ill throw a few $10 bills at the guys that separate it, they remember that and let alot go into the cart that normally wouldnt..but they even cut valves and junk off the pipe to get you a better price...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the scrap yard I use separates it all as I unload the truck, they pull up about 5 large carts and sort it all out, at the end ill throw a few $10 bills at the guys that separate it, they remember that and let alot go into the cart that normally wouldnt..but they even cut valves and junk off the pipe to get you a better price...


Do they have a valet and serve you a steak lunch too? Damn man!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Do they have a valet and serve you a steak lunch too? Damn man!


lots of spanish guys, so maybe a taco and corona beer..lmao..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master and I did his last scrap run today. I guessed abut $2500.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Master and I did his last scrap run today. I guessed abut $2500


What kind of copper did you bring to have #1? The only number 1 that I know of is electrical wire.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> What kind of copper did you bring to have #1? The only number 1 that I know of is electrical wire.


No fittings, corrosion, paint.... trick is seperate brass, ok copper, pot brass, nice looking copper. It makes Big Ed’s job easier. Make his job easier and disposal baskets become brass.😉


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

#1 included old DWV.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

We send our scrap brass back straight to the mill. 30k-40k lbs. at a time. All in gaylords that hold 3k-4k lbs. The lead free and 360 brass need to be separated.

I will get a picture.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bawalter said:


> We send our scrap brass back straight to the mill. 30k-40k lbs. at a time. All in gaylords that hold 3k-4k lbs. The lead free and 360 brass need to be separated.
> 
> I will get a picture.


Me gusta.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When I worked as an electric motor winder, we had pallet sized bins for the old windings. Either we we’re busy or finding something to do. We averaged about two bails of wire a month (and we beat it down with a sledgehammer), and three bins of scrap motors. I have no idea what what they got for it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

bawalter said:


> We send our scrap brass back straight to the mill. 30k-40k lbs. at a time. All in gaylords that hold 3k-4k lbs. The lead free and 360 brass need to be separated.


I'm surprised you use gaylords instead of crates. With all that weight, don't they tend to rip open in shipping?


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

bawalter said:


> We send our scrap brass back straight to the mill. 30k-40k lbs. at a time. All in gaylords that hold 3k-4k lbs. The lead free and 360 brass need to be separated.
> 
> I will get a picture.


So we buy the brass in 1k lbs. bundles from Chase Brass. We use standard 360 (Chase's blue dot) and lead free brass. Our lead free brass is ECOBrass (Chase's green dot) which I find superior to any other lead free brass product both for it's machinability and durability (it has the tensile strength of stainless). Because all of the brass has to be segregated for both the parts and the scrap, the ECOBrass gets painted on both ends in green. 


















The turnings are spun in a giant centrifuge to spin the oil off of it and then put in gaylords that about about 3 feet x 3 feet and about 3-1/2 feet tall. They end up weight between 3 and 4 thousand pounds when full. 



















Plumbus said:


> I'm surprised you use gaylords instead of crates. With all that weight, don't they tend to rip open in shipping?


No. These are used to bring in raw materials like plastic for injection molding. They hold up great. They don't get reused once the mill gets them. They get recycled. If we used crates, the cost would be expensive. If we used something reusable, we would have the issue of trying to get them transported back. 

Chase Brass is in Ohio (they have a depot in CA0 and we are in Colorado.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I though you said you were a Dodger fan. You are a long way from Chavez Ravine.


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Plumbus said:


> I though you said you were a Dodger fan. You are a long way from Chavez Ravine.


Born and raised in Van Nuys. Moved to Canoga Park when I was about 13. My grandfather's and then father's shop was in Pacoima, a stones throw from Price Pfister. Left So Cal at 18 for college in Nebraska. Wasn't going to work for the family business, yadda yadda. Fell in love with the much more free Midwest/small town. Worked in a different field for a while in my 20s.My parents decided to move the business to Colorado 26 years ago. I decided to tag along. It's been a good move.

True story, we moved here about the time Coors field opened. I don't think I missed more that 1 or 2 Dodgers games in Coors for the first 12 years that we lived here.

EDIT: The picture you saw with all of the Dodgers fans was in Coors Field. My oldest son had just got back from a deployment. That was my father, 3 brothers and 2 sons.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

bawalter said:


> Born and raised in Van Nuys. Moved to Canoga Park when I was about 13. My grandfather's and then father's shop was in Pacoima, a stones throw from Price Pfister. Left So Cal at 18 for college in Nebraska. Wasn't going to work for the family business, yadda yadda. Fell in love with the much more free Midwest/small town. Worked in a different field for a while in my 20s.My parents decided to move the business to Colorado 26 years ago. I decided to tag along. It's been a good move.
> 
> True story, we moved here about the time Coors field opened. I don't think I missed more that 1 or 2 Dodgers games in Coors for the first 12 years that we lived here.
> 
> EDIT: The picture you saw with all of the Dodgers fans was in Coors Field. My oldest son had just got back from a deployment. That was my father, 3 brothers and 2 sons.


Is that your Dad in the picture? He looks like Uncle Si


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes and maybe more like Phil.


----------

